# New Outdoor Series Q's



## Engineer (May 7, 2011)

Hey all, I recently ordered and received a new Peterson Outdoor Series #65 pipe. It's tiny!! I wanted I pipe I could easily take with me anywhere and this one certainly fits the bill. However, it does have a few "flaws", at least to my eye. I was hoping you all would take a look at a few pictures and give me your opinions. In the first picture it seems like the gold Peterson "P" was not filled in completely. This didn't bother me at first, but then I noticed that all of my other petersons had perfectly painted/filled in "P's". The second picture shows what looks like a botched drill job. The hole seems to sit a bit high in the bowl and doesn't look like any of my other pipes. Now part of me is saying man up and just smoke the damned thing, while the other half is remembering the hefty price tag for such a small pipe. Mind you, I am pretty new to the whole pipe scene, and I may not have any idea what I'm talking about. Thanks for looking

EDIT: oops, no pictures. I attached them as .jpg. Do i need a certain post count?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the bird's eye! ... But do agree about your concerns. I don't own a Pete' but seems like I'm seeing more complaints and problems with them lately.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful birdseye. Maybe I just can't tell by the picture, but the drilling looks serviceable to me.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I like your pipe a lot! It is hard to tell from the pics whether the drill is off. It doesn't look to bad from here. 
It's a beaut! But if your not happy send it back.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

You have to put up with a bit of imperfection with a machine-made pipe.

I see nothing wrong with the logo paint and the bore hole looks serviceable.


----------



## Engineer (May 7, 2011)

I agree that the grain is incredible. I'm almost afraid to return this one and receive a pipe with less impressive grain. As for the hole, it's difficult to get a shot that properly showcases my concern. I'll have to consider whether I want to wait another week and a half to get an exchange or just settle and smoke it....


----------



## Engineer (May 7, 2011)

It's hard to see from the picture but the entire bottom loop of the "P" is missing gold paint. When you guys say the hole is serviceable, you mean acceptable or that I can go in and fix it myself?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

> But do agree about your concerns. I don't own a Pete' but seems like I'm seeing more complaints and problems with them lately.


I agree completly, I am just not into the Pete's


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Try looping a pipe cleaner and putting the "U" in the bowl to the bottom. Can you push a pipe cleaner through the draft hole OVER the looped pipe cleaner? A regular pipe cleaner is 1/8" or so.


----------



## Engineer (May 7, 2011)

Hey Jim, no I can't push it over the U-shaped cleaner. So I guess the hole was drilled at the correct angle but it ended up splintering some surrounding wood upon exit. I've decided I'm going to keep it and just enjoy smoking rather than sweat the small stuff, which is why I picked up this hobby in the first place! Ha!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Engineer said:


> Hey Jim, no I can't push it over the U-shaped cleaner.


Sounds close enough. As long as it isn't too far off, the bottom will fill with char after a while and it should be fine. :tu Beautiful grain on that pipe!


----------

